# Guess the snake.



## pythondave82 (Nov 14, 2007)

Guess the snake. (Not you Tom, you know what I keep)

Guess the snake.


----------



## chondro13 (Aug 18, 2008)

Looking at those eyes im gonna put my guess on a Taipan of some kind. But you know how hopeless i am Dave so i can blame any failure on being blonde :lol2:


----------



## Jb1432 (Apr 19, 2008)

PNG Taipan.


----------



## Jb1432 (Apr 19, 2008)

Or papuan, are they the same thing?


----------



## Azemiops (May 1, 2008)

PNG stands for Papua New Guinea, so yes they are the same thing! Nice shots Dave, although i dont like being banned from the competition!


----------



## Dave W (May 6, 2009)

*well it aint a royal for sure :lol2:*

*i dont know what it is but i like it alot *
*wicked phot's there mate *
*well done*


----------



## Jb1432 (Apr 19, 2008)

Azemiops said:


> PNG stands for Papua New Guinea, so yes they are the same thing! Nice shots Dave, although i dont like being banned from the competition!


Yeah i know, i thought they might be. Am i right then or what? :lol2:


----------



## Azemiops (May 1, 2008)

Sadly not!


----------



## chondro13 (Aug 18, 2008)

Azemiops said:


> Sadly not!


 
Lol, come on Tom, give us a hint.. Daves not playing fair


----------



## Azemiops (May 1, 2008)

Ok, its a snake, it has red eyes, its pretty grumpy, a member of the elapid family, feeds on rodents! There you go, lots of hints :devil:


----------



## Jb1432 (Apr 19, 2008)

Azemiops said:


> Sadly not!


Dang, i knew he wouldnt put something up that was easy to tell.

Is it part of Oxyuranus?


----------



## spider_duck (Feb 25, 2008)

pshhhhhhhhhhhhh its a corn isnt it :lol2:


----------



## chondro13 (Aug 18, 2008)

Azemiops said:


> Ok, its a snake, it has red eyes, its pretty grumpy, a member of the elapid family, feeds on rodents! There you go, lots of hints :devil:


 
...Git


----------



## pythondave82 (Nov 14, 2007)

Come on guys... name Sydeny the snake for me. Oh, and Brian Petrie also isnt allowed to play.


----------



## tengalms (Feb 5, 2008)

Im not very good at this,is it a grass snake !!!!!!.

Roy.


----------



## pythondave82 (Nov 14, 2007)

You're not allowed to play Roy, sorry bud, but hey, not that far off ;-)


----------



## chondro13 (Aug 18, 2008)

pythondave82 said:


> You're not allowed to play Roy, sorry bud, but hey, not that far off ;-)



:gasp: common Vipera berus?


----------



## pythondave82 (Nov 14, 2007)

chondro13 said:


> :gasp: common Vipera berus?


Check for your self, here is my V. berus photos:

Adders, Cannock Chase.

:mf_dribble:


----------



## chondro13 (Aug 18, 2008)

ah bugger... maybe not.... (gorgeous piccies though!)

*giving up*


----------



## lizard queen (Jul 8, 2007)

i vote cobra, which cobra in particular is puzzling me. i'd say kaouthia but those eyes!


----------



## coopdog (Feb 6, 2007)

its an ozzie brown snake


----------



## Jb1432 (Apr 19, 2008)

coopdog said:


> its an ozzie brown snake


I was thinking naja ashei but the head is too small unless its a neonate, but i think you might be right.


----------



## luke1994 (Dec 15, 2007)

I think i know ..
Taipan, Oxyuranus s. canni ??


----------



## Azemiops (May 1, 2008)

luke1994 said:


> I think i know ..
> Taipan, Oxyuranus s. canni ??


Nope, its already been said! Not a bad guess though, they do have similar faces, and bright red eyes (although the snake in question looks more similar to a Coastal Taipan, which it also is not!). Heres a shot of my female PNG Taipan for comparison:


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

Pseudechis weigeli


----------



## Azemiops (May 1, 2008)

SiUK said:


> Pseudechis weigeli


 
Nope, sorry!


----------



## carpetpythonman (Aug 11, 2009)

god nos but looks eveil tho


----------



## Dave W (May 6, 2009)

*Eastern Brown snake?*

*No idea really, just fancied a guess!:lol2:*


----------



## pythondave82 (Nov 14, 2007)

No, wish it was though - come on guys, keep guessing.


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

is it from australasia?


----------



## Azemiops (May 1, 2008)

a small part of Australasia and Indonesia


----------



## Joe1507 (Aug 11, 2008)

King brown snake ?


----------



## pythondave82 (Nov 14, 2007)

No, sorry


----------



## Joe1507 (Aug 11, 2008)

was gnna say Boomslang but its not got the right shaped head?

Its not some kind of mamba isit?

Tiger Snake? - dont laugh if all these answers are completely wrong i dont know too many dwa snakes.

however i WILL crack this mystery


Edit:... On second thoughts it looks alot like a cobra minus the hood.


----------



## Joe1507 (Aug 11, 2008)

its not Oxyuranus scutellatus ?


----------



## eazyabe (Aug 7, 2008)

king brown :blush: you never know


----------



## pythondave82 (Nov 14, 2007)

Joe1507 said:


> was gnna say Boomslang but its not got the right shaped head?
> 
> Its not some kind of mamba isit?
> 
> ...


I'll hold you to it!

Sorry guys, incorrect answer :whip:


----------



## Jb1432 (Apr 19, 2008)

Any part of Drysdalia?


----------



## Azemiops (May 1, 2008)

Jb1432 said:


> Any part of Drysdalia?


 
No, its not found in Australia, but part of Australasia. This is prooving to be quite difficult!


----------



## budmonitor (Dec 29, 2008)

Can I play? 

Papuan pygmy Mulgas, _Pseudechis rossignolii_


----------



## Jb1432 (Apr 19, 2008)

Forget that.


----------



## Azemiops (May 1, 2008)

budmonitor said:


> Can I play?
> 
> Papuan pygmy Mulgas, _Pseudechis rossignolii_


 
Yes it is Matt, although you should have been banned aswell as you have seen some of them over mine!


----------



## Joe1507 (Aug 11, 2008)

its not a Pseudechis rossignolii by any chance?


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

damn it I was close


----------



## pythondave82 (Nov 14, 2007)

Good attempt guys, Matthew would have been cool if you didnt already know mate : victory:


----------



## rogersspider2007 (Apr 2, 2007)

lol, did you get back ok Dave?


----------



## budmonitor (Dec 29, 2008)

Sorry guys, I couldn't resist!

Do another and i'll watch at a distance......


----------

